

Show HN: Using OptKit + Facebook Custom Audiences makes segmenting messages easy - acoyfellow
https://optkit.com/blog/optkit-and-facebook-retargeting-pixels-are-a-perfect-match-for-eachother/

======
acoyfellow
If you have any feedback, I'd be glad to discuss anything with you here :)

